# Dottie & Dakota - Homemade Video



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Here are two slideshow videos that I made for my cat, Dakota and my dog, Dottie <3 

I know the quality on some of the pictures is not the best and that the songs do not fit too well, but that is what I had to work with at the time ;] I think that the songs, with some of the lyrics fit into it ;P 

Dottie - 10 year old Chihuahua x Rat terrier mix. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61FaJj8llhM&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

Dakota - 13 year old female cat. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkXLETjNEH0&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------

